# problemloser SerialATA Controller unter Gentoo...

## Doc Spliff

Hi!

Nachdem ich vorhabe, demnächst Gentoo zu installieren und mein Adaptec 1210SA angeblich ja nur Probleme macht:

Welcher (non RAID, RAID zahlt sich auf Workstations ohnehin nicht aus) SerialATA Controller ist absolut problemlos unter Gentoo in Betrieb zu nehmen?

TIA

MfG, Doc Spliff

----------

## gnusnoop

Hi,

mit "externen" kenn ich mich leider nicht aus, aber der in meinem Chipset (i875) integrierte funktioniert wunderbar. Die Platten werden als scsi Platten behandelt (/dev/sda und /dev/sdb in meinem Fall).

```
mole root # lspci 

...

0000:00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) SATA Controller (rev 02)

...

[/quote]

Gruß

gnusnoop
```

----------

## bx

hab genau den gleichen, ich5 kennt aber nicht allzu viele raid level.

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *bx wrote:*   

> ich5 kennt aber nicht allzu viele raid level.

 

wie jeder billig controller nur RAID 1 und 0

btw: ich suche auch einen billigen externen (d.h. pci) sata controller.

Raid braucht er nicht zu haben.

Andere Frage: ICP Vortex GDT8546RZ RAID Controller.

Wird der automatisch erkannt ? mit 2004.2? Muss man vorher ein Modul laden?

----------

## Bithammer

Ich kann auch nur den ICH5 empfehlen, funzt suuuuper, habe ein Intel Board mit Intel Chip total stabil das Teil, kann man zwar wenig tunen, aber jeder abstuzrfreie Tag ist einfach schön nachdem ich mich 1,5 jahre mit ABIT rumgequält hatte ...

----------

## golloza

Habe hier nen Silicon Image 3112A (onboard auf Abit AN7), funktioniert einwandfrei  :Smile: 

2.6.7 Vanilla Kernel mit den ATA Treibern.

Wie es mit RAID steht, weiss ich nicht, ein vollwertiges Hardware RAID ist es auf jeden Fall nicht.

Hier ist noch der Status Report vom SATA Maintainer:

http://linux.yyz.us/sata/

----------

## Doc Spliff

Danke für alle Antworten bis jetzt.

Sind die Onboard Silicon Image Controller im non RAID Betrieb wirklich schon zu gebrauchen? Dann könnte ich mir nämlich eventuell einen PCI-Controller sparen.

TIA

MfG Doc Spliff

----------

## shizen

@golloza

hab hier en a7n8x deluxe, mit dem selben chip, kannst mir mal deine kernel.config posten?

geht nämlich nich  :Sad: 

Grüße

----------

## golloza

http://home.arcor.de/golloza/config

Der relevante Teil:

```
#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set
```

----------

## shizen

supi, erstemal Danke  :Smile: 

wenn ich nachher heim bin probier ich ma!

ich hab gehört das man lieber den SCSI Treiber nehmen sollte, weil der IDE abgelöst wird? weiß du da was? ich würde dann lieber den SCSI nehmen   :Cool: 

----------

## golloza

Ich sehe keinen Grund, SCSI Treiber zu nehmen.

Wie gesagt, mit den ATA Treibern funktioniert es einwandfrei, Performance ist auch super:

```
~ # hdparm -tT /dev/hde

 

/dev/hde:

 Timing cached reads:   1816 MB in  2.00 seconds = 907.23 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  178 MB in  3.02 seconds =  59.01 MB/sec

```

----------

## brandi

ich sehe keinen grund billige sata raid controller zu verwenden. viel gescheiter wäre es, die 2 sata platten über software raid zu betreiben. bringt wahrscheinlich auch mehr performance. oder man nimmt sich gleich einen gescheiten hardware raid controller.

----------

## tgurr

 *shizen wrote:*   

> supi, erstemal Danke 
> 
> wenn ich nachher heim bin probier ich ma!
> 
> ich hab gehört das man lieber den SCSI Treiber nehmen sollte, weil der IDE abgelöst wird? weiß du da was? ich würde dann lieber den SCSI nehmen  

 

Hallo, habe dasselbe Board und hatte mit ATA nur Probleme. Entweder hat mein System nicht gebootet oder die Festplatte wurde als hde erkannt, oder die Performance war total im Eimer, oder alles zusammen  :Wink: 

Kann sein das das inzwischen funktioniert, golloza hat es ja am Laufen.

Ich hab es zumindest unter SCSI am Laufen, ATA wird ja auch bereits als deprecated markiert.

Zuerst die SCSI Konfiguration:

```

Device Drivers --->

  SCSI device support --->

    [*] legacy /proc/scsi support

    <*> SCSI disk support

    <*> SCSI generic support

    SCSI low-level drivers --->

      [*] Serial ATA (SATA) support

      <*> Silicon Image SATA support

```

Dann brauchen wir natürlich auch noch ATA Support für CDROM, DVD usw:

```

Device Drivers --->

  ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support --->

    <M> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

    <M> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support

    <M> Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support

     [*]      Use multi-mode by default

    <M> Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support

     [*]  IDE Taskfile IO (EXPERIMENTAL)

    <M> gerneric/default IDE chipset support

     [*]  PCI IDE chipset support

     [*]      Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support

     [*]  Generic PCI IDE Chipset Support

     [*]      Use PCI DMA by default when available

    <M> AMD and nVidia IDE support

```

Dann muss noch folgendes in die /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```

amd74xx

ide-core

ide-cd

cdrom

```

----------

## shizen

ich denke das hab ich so   :Question: 

warum die ide treiber als modul ???

Grüße

----------

## tgurr

als ich mein System installiert habe gab es glaube ich noch kein

[ ]      Support for S-ATA

bei ATA und deshalb wurde meine Festplatte immer als hde erkannt sobald ich ATA aktiviert habe und deshalb hat mein Rechner nicht gebootet egal was ich gemacht hab, hde in der /etc/fstab brachte auch nichts, deshalb ATA als Module und keine Probleme mehr, da es so ja _nach_ S-ATA/SCSI geladen wird und die S-ATA Festplatte somit sda ist  :Exclamation: 

----------

## shizen

ich hab mein SATA als SCSI eingebunden, hab auch ein Laufwerk sda.

kann es aber nicht mit fdisk partitionieren?

einer ne Idee?

Grüße

----------

## brandi

 *shizen wrote:*   

> ich hab mein SATA als SCSI eingebunden, hab auch ein Laufwerk sda.
> 
> kann es aber nicht mit fdisk partitionieren?
> 
> einer ne Idee?
> ...

 

was schreibt fdisk?

----------

## SvenFischer

Hallo

ich habe das ASUS A7N8X (NForce2) mit onboard SIL3112a.

Das erkennen der SATA-HD ist kein Problem gewesen.

Die SATA-Kernel-Untersützung hat folgende homepage:

http://linux.yyz.us/sata/

Dort steht, dass das mit dem libata (SCSI) noch nicht so fertig ist für den SIL3112a.

Das Einrichten vom Grub und der SATA-HD war der Horror, ab nun läuft es.

root@AMDXP sven # hdparm -tT /dev/hde

/dev/hde:

 Timing cached reads:   1616 MB in  2.00 seconds = 807.32 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  206 MB in  3.02 seconds =  68.22 MB/sec

----------

## kriz

root@bastille kriz # hdparm -tT /dev/md0

/dev/md0:

 Timing buffer-cache reads:   3760 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1878.41 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  338 MB in  3.01 seconds = 112.16 MB/sec

 :Wink:  muahahaha

----------

## shizen

@brandi

nothing  :Sad: 

es bleibt einfach hängen ohne Meldung, nicht mal in den logs und läßt sich nicht mehr beenden, nicht mit kill oä!!!

@SvenFischer

du meinst ich sollte lieber erstemal die IDE Unterstützung nehmen?

hast du ne config bei der Hand?

Grüße

----------

